# saignant



## Maxzi

Dag allemaal!

Ik heb een vraag over hoe u 'un steak saignant' zegt als je in het restaurant bent. Gebruikt u ook het franse woord 'saignant' - zoals ik heb kunnen horen (Vlaamse-Brabant) - om weinig doorbakken of kort gebakken vlees te beteken? 
Ik weet absoluut niet of 'saignant' goed is in het Nederlands.
Wat zegt u wanneer u een kort gebakken stuk vlees aan het restaurant wilt eten? 


Dank u wel voor uw antwoord.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, dat is de enige courante term, denk ik...


----------



## Suehil

In Nederland gebruiken ze vaak het Engelse woord 'rare'.


----------



## Maxzi

Dank u wel allemaal.


----------



## fdb

It is just that a steak which in English would be called "rare" would in France be called "à point". The steak which in France is called "saignant" would be deemed "raw" in England.


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you fdb for your enlightenments. 

Een Nederlandse vriend zei me dat 'saignant' alleen in chic restaurant werd gebruikt (this is only his opinion about that). Hij zou '*rood gebakken*' voor '*saignant*' in het dagelijkse leven zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

O ja, ik zag hier *'bleu' *nog niet verschijnen. Is dat niet zo goed als rauw, terwijl 'saignant' gebakken is, maar met een rode binnenkant? Is dan* 'bleu' *niet* 'rare' *en *'saignant' 'medium-rare'*? Ik ben niet heel zeker, ik ben geen steak-mens...


----------



## Peterdg

De gradaties zijn, in volgorde van "rauwheid" ("bleu" is het meest rode):

Bleu/saignant/à point/bien cuit (in België wordt hier ook "doorbakken" voor gebruikt)


----------



## Sjonger

Voor zover ik weet gebruiken we in Nederland de Engelse benamingen: rare, medium en well done. Of is dat ouderwets? (Ik eet niet zo vaak in restaurants en dan al helemaal geen kort gebakken vlees).


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you all for your replies.

So far, I think I will keep the French word which could be understood by a great number of people (couldn't it?) and I'll switch to the English one when I go up norther (to Holland) so I couldn't be misunderstood. 

Dank u wel iedereen!


----------



## jacquesvd

fdb said:


> It is just that a steak which in English would be called "rare" would in France be called "à point". The steak which in France is called "saignant" would be deemed "raw" in England.


In my experience raw=bleu; rare = saignant; à point = medium; bien cuit=well done


----------



## jjg

jacquesvd said:


> In my experience raw=bleu; rare = saignant; à point = medium; bien cuit=well done



In mine: raw=bleu; rare = saignant; medium-rare = à point; medium = bien cuit; well done = détruit, incinérée.


----------

